# My does suddenly stopped eating Chaffhaye?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My does will not eat their Chaffhaye? The kids will nibble at it. I thought maybe it was that particular bag, but then I opened another bag, and the same thing? I think I might just go back to pellets, or alfalfa hay. Which is better in your opinion and why? It's sad they don't want to eat it. They did nibble on some today, but this has been going on now for about a week, so I thought I'd better come up with plan B.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goats wasted more alfalfa hay than ate it. I use pellets because every bit gets eaten up.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Give it a few days. My kids swore it was no good so I just left it out, kinda forgot to keep checking on it and after I think about 3 days it was gone so I put another handful out and they attacked it. It's been probably a little over a week and it's hard to keep ahead of them with their little bucket


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Give it a few days. My kids swore it was no good so I just left it out, kinda forgot to keep checking on it and after I think about 3 days it was gone so I put another handful out and they attacked it. It's been probably a little over a week and it's hard to keep ahead of them with their little bucket


They've been on it for a couple of months now, with them eagerly eating it... It's already been a week.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, maybe your hay is more appealing to them right now :shrug: I have no idea lol but with as fast as the stuff drys out I would probably go to alfalfa pellets maybe?? I know with my goats they will go crazy over certain things, like different salt or their protein tub, then will stop and out of the blue go all crazy again, I just figured they know what they need and when they need it, maybe it's something like that with the chaffhay


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very strange...might be the heat...we buy a pallet at a time and we notice the last few bags are stronger smelling? maybe from sitting in a hot barn? My goats still dive head first every feeding...I love that there is no waste AT ALL!! they will even come back and clean up any that fell out of their feeder and dried up


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, my stinkers ate every bite tonight... Same bag I used this morning too and they picked at it. Not sure, but goodness these girls are hard to figure out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..they do like to cause trouble lol I would just keep serving it lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you feeding grass hay as well?


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Mine do that sometimes as well. they have grass hay all the time and they get the chaff twice a day. sometimes they dive in and sometimes they look at me like what else ya got?
I have been actually giving htem a little less and they are cleaning it up better.


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone else had problems of bugs in their Chaffhaye? I opened a bag yesterday and there was a patch of yeast right on top with little white worms. Pretty disgusting.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Are you feeding grass hay as well?


Yes, they are getting hay as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kycowgirl said:


> Has anyone else had problems of bugs in their Chaffhaye? I opened a bag yesterday and there was a patch of yeast right on top with little white worms. Pretty disgusting.


Worms :-o 
Take a picture next time you see that . Any holes in the bag ?


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I would have taken a picture if I'd had my phone with me. Definitely will next time. I didn't see any holes in the bag.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kycowgirl said:


> Has anyone else had problems of bugs in their Chaffhaye? I opened a bag yesterday and there was a patch of yeast right on top with little white worms. Pretty disgusting.


Eeks! That's not good... I think the company replaces bad bags. I would check with your dealer. I've never had that happen...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

take it back to where you purchased it, they should replace it..the white yeast is good but it should not have worms in it...if there is even a small pin hole...it can start to go bad and with the kind of bags its in mold and maggots can grow YUCK


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My brats, they are eating ever last bit now, good thing I didn't get the pellets and or hay yet...


----------



## kycowgirl (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't take the bag back to the feed store because I just took out the clump and fed it to the chickens. The rest of the hay was fine so I've been feeding it. I have sent a notice to Chaffhaye asking if anyone else has ever had any buggy issues.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking at Chaffhaye's nutritional analysis, I'm not so sure it's as great as some people think. Compare the "as fed" results to premium-supreme quality baled alfalfa. It's great that there's no waste and if you can't get baled alfalfa...it is probably a great alternative, but I don't think it's much better than premium-supreme quality baled alfalfa. http://chaffhaye.com/nutritional-analysis/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Looking at Chaffhaye's nutritional analysis, I'm not so sure it's as great as some people think. Compare the "as fed" results to premium-supreme quality baled alfalfa. It's great that there's no waste and if you can't get baled alfalfa...it is probably a great alternative, but I don't think it's much better than premium-supreme quality baled alfalfa. http://chaffhaye.com/nutritional-analysis/


Yeah when I first saw this I somehow read it as the other way around. Then when I got the bag realized my mistake, that bag is gone so I'm back with alfalfa pellets. It might be good next year when kids are starting to nibble things but for the rest of these kids I'm going with pellets


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My goats are doing great on chafe...much better then when on pellets....milk is wonderful..they do tend to need more of it since there is a lot of moisture in it...but the fermentation adds great benefits to chaf....I think its well worth the little extra we spend for it...Plus it is our ONLY non gmo alfalfa choice


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do know my goats milk better on it... They are eating it again just fine now again. I figure as long as they are healthy and happy I'm happy


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, this is ridiculous... My does are now eating it but the kids and bucks won't touch it... I think I'm going to try alfalfa pellets to see what they think about them again....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think they are having fun messing with you!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I think they are having fun messing with you!


You are probably right Karen


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...IMO..if they dont eat it...then maybe tomorrow they will be hungry enough to try again...


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

They can love one thing and next day refuse it!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, now my does are hooving their noses at it. I'm kind of wondering if there is something wrong with this batch.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Strange , you have strange goats  (kidding) 
Is it darker then normal ? Maybe do a sniff test . 
Sometimes , when a bag gets a pin hole like in the corners of the bag , I've seen parts get darker and smell sour .... I ended up taking those parts out and the rest was fine and my herd ate it up just fine.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Strange , you have strange goats  (kidding)
> Is it darker then normal ? Maybe do a sniff test .
> Sometimes , when a bag gets a pin hole like in the corners of the bag , I've seen parts get darker and smell sour .... I ended up taking those parts out and the rest was fine and my herd ate it up just fine.


LOL... I'll go with strange goats...

I checked it out and it smells and looks normal..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , at least you know its not the chaff , its your goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could send you some of my goats as loaners , they eat everything and anything !
Maybe some competition will be all that is needed , lol.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, this is interesting.... I decided to get some Standlee alfalfa pellets, because my girls were wasting a lot of the Chaffhaye. Well, they wouldn't touch the Standlee pellets either... So I got some good quality hay, and yep they are eating that to no end..., so I got some haystack alfalfa pellets, and bam tonight their bowls were all licked clean...  Now I'm wondering what Standlee did to their pellets? The haystack ones actually smell different too.... Now I'm hoping this will continue with my very picky clan...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Standlee's alfalfa crops are at the shatter point when they get around to pelleting it. They are full of dirt if you look real close.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Standlee's alfalfa crops are at the shatter point when they get around to pelleting it. They are full of dirt if you look real close.


Really? No wonder why then


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> Really? No wonder why then


The goats nose knows


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, now they are back to eating the Chaffhaye, and they eat the Haystack alfalfa pellets, so now I'm wondering what to keep feeding them.. I'm thinking of going with the Chaffhaye because it's closer.


----------

